
“Smart drugs” may help chess players - known
https://qz.com/905546/smart-drugs-like-modafinil-and-ritalin-can-be-used-as-doping-agents-to-enhance-performance-in-chess-games/
======
wapz
> The drugs could enhance the player’s ranking by 35 Elo points

Is this significant enough difference that it would make a difference between
a good day and a bad day? I've played a fair amount of Go and a good day and
bad day can definitely change your "rating" by well over 1 rank either
direction.

------
gaspoweredcat
not surprising, theyre already banned in many video game tournaments and such
as far as im aware. i was a little surprised they didnt include an amphetamine
in the study though.

